# 2007 maxima, reduced hp?



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

Anyone know why the the 07 maxima is rated at 255hp when the 06 was rated at 265?
Just curious why they are dropping it.


----------



## Widget (Jan 4, 2006)

My guess is gas mileage due to the price of gas [only a guess]

Bill


----------



## Brooklyn-B15 (Dec 15, 2002)

due to under rating 07 [email protected] rpm and the 04-06 is [email protected] 6500 rpm same motor now the 07's have CVT only they dropped all 6 speeds auto only


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

There's also new SAE-recommended ways of measuring horsepower, which have caused power ratings to go down slightly compared to the previous standard.

Not sure if this affects the method is Nissan using to rate HP, but I know Honda switched over...


----------



## Gurlie_J_Gurl (Aug 4, 2004)

brianw said:


> There's also new SAE-recommended ways of measuring horsepower, which have caused power ratings to go down slightly compared to the previous standard.
> 
> Not sure if this affects the method is Nissan using to rate HP, but I know Honda switched over...


that's what i've heard,... they've changed the way they meausre the hp.


----------

